# Rescue / restoration of Bedford Pioneer



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

As a precurser to restoring our Bedouin, we have volunteered to rebuild a friends Bedford Pioneer following his 'unfortunate' accident with an exploding 'fridge (causing him 26% burns - he was in the van when the gas exploded!!!).

He is recovering well from those injuries - but has now found that the dreaded C has caught up with him, and is unsure as to whether he has the strength / time to complete the repairs himself to take his family on holiday in it.

we will be assisted in this adventure by an absolute wizzard on Bedford mechanicals, as well as others on bodywork.

I will endeavour to post up progress as we go along.

This weekend is the recce weekend - with a view to starting work w/c 12th June.

We hope to finish it in a week!!!!

Wish us luck!!!

Carl & Flo

Some pictures of what we are up against:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

And a few more..........


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Best of luck to you and your friend.
I supose the insurance company would have written it off.



dave p


----------

